# Milan - Lecce: 20 ottobre 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

La Serie A in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Si torna in campo tra due settimane. Milan - Lecce, partita in programma domenica 20 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45.

Dove vedere Milan - Lecce in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
Kessie Bennacer Paquetà
Rebic Leao Bonaventura


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Si torna in campo tra due settimane. Milan - Lecce, partita in programma domenica 20 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Lecce in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Altro scontro diretto, importantissimo fare 3 punti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Ottobre 2019)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paquetà
> Rebic Leao Bonaventura



Biglia è stato uno dei migliori nel finale, ha tenuto in piedi la baracca, andando pure a pressare il primo portatore di palla ai limiti dell'area avversaria chiamando il pressing. Se è in forma è un punto fermo in questo asilo.
Bennacer deve spodestare Kessie, che è un equivoco perenne, non è un giocatore di calcio. Per esempio non può giocare davanti alla difesa, gioca mezzala perchè è il posto dove fa meno danni.
Bennacer da mezzala avrebbe meno responsabilità che davanti alla difesa e più libertà in fase offensiva, dove ci manca qualità e uno che sappia fare un dribbling, lui può essere la soluzione. Ma immagino che pure Sensi al Milan sarebbe dietro a Kessie nelle gerarchie...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paquetà
> Rebic Leao Bonaventura



Anche qui.... formazione ovvia!
Unico dubbio Kessie/Krunic

Ma sará la solita squadra di fidelizzati che fa meravigliosamente le cose invisibili.


----------



## King of the North (6 Ottobre 2019)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paquetà
> Rebic Leao Bonaventura



Lo vorresti tu ma dubito giocheremo così.
A centrocampo giocherà Biglia secondo me (contro il Genoa ha fatto finalmente una partita decente, dubito pertanto che in un momento come questo Gianpaolo rischi Bennacer dopo la sua prestazione da 3 in pagella contro la Fiorentina) 
In attacco Suso è chiaramente insostituibile, ma sono altrettanto certo che Piatek sarà panchinato da Leao. Jack a sinistra garantisce più equilibrio.


----------



## bmb (6 Ottobre 2019)

Partita da mettere sul 2/3 a 0 nel primo tempo. Siamo a Novembre e ancora non c'è stata una volta da godersi tranquillamente sul divano, sempre a sputare sangue e veleno fino al 98'.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2019)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paquetà
> Rebic Leao Bonaventura



Togli jack e metti Piatek centrale senza compiti di attaccante-boa con Leao libero sulla sinistra.
Ecco una squadra vera, fisica, non eccelsa tecnicamente, ma che verticalizza, pressa e, in definitiva, gioca a calcio.


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2019)

con questo calendario saremmo dovuti essere al terzo posto,visto che abbiamo affrontato più squadre da zona retrocessione di tutti.
le prossime in casa sono Lecce e Spal,sei punti obbligatori
e poi iniziano le trasferte serie (roma,juventus)


----------



## davoreb (6 Ottobre 2019)

Io proverei questa

Donnarumma
Conti musacchio romagnoli theo
Kessie(Bennacer) bennacer jack
Paqueta
Piatek Leao

Dai un altra occasione a piatek


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Ottobre 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io proverei questa
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti musacchio romagnoli theo
> ...



Hai ripetuto Bennacer, credo intendessi Biglia che ha fatto un ottima partita a Genoa.
Anche a me piacerebbe così in quel caso ma dubito fortemente che Gianp rinunci al duo Suso-Calhanoglu.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Hai ripetuto Bennacer, credo intendessi Biglia che ha fatto un ottima partita a Genoa.
> Anche a me piacerebbe così in quel caso ma dubito fortemente che Gianp rinunci al duo Suso-Calhanoglu.



Giamp non ci rinuncia, ma quello che verrò al suo posto si.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Immagino il clima allo stadio in questa partita


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Immagino il clima allo stadio in questa partita



Non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Si torna in campo tra due settimane. Milan - Lecce, partita in programma domenica 20 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Lecce in tv?
> 
> ...



mi aspetto una roba simile a Benevento Milan dopo il cambio Montella Gattuso
la classica partita che il nuovo allenatore pensa di vincere facile e il Lecce che viene a San Siro per fare i 3 punti

peccato Spalletti non è un fenomeno, ma con lui secondo me il pubblico si rianimava, adesso si rischia la contestazione dal 1' al 90'


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mi aspetto una roba simile a Benevento Milan dopo il cambio Montella Gattuso
> la classica partita che il nuovo allenatore pensa di vincere facile e il Lecce che viene a San Siro per fare i 3 punti



Comunque il tifoso del Milan pare si stia svegliando, se succede una cosa del genere non escludo una mega contestazione con tentativo di rissa.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque il tifoso del Milan pare si stia svegliando, se succede una cosa del genere non escludo una mega contestazione con tentativo di rissa.



Peccato che siano scarsi, speriamo facciano la partita della vita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Forza Lecce, deve arrivare subito una figuraccia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forza Lecce, deve arrivare subito una figuraccia



Quoto.


----------



## Butcher (8 Ottobre 2019)

Forza giallorossi


----------



## Pit96 (8 Ottobre 2019)

Sarà la prima di Pioli. Speriamo che la squadra si dia una scossa, ne abbiamo bisogno. Una vittoria convincente (contro il Lecce non è impossibile) sarebbe il buon punto di partenza che ci servirebbe


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Ottobre 2019)

Con Spalletti si tifava Milan mentre con Pioli si tifa Lecce? Un pò esagerata o prematura come cosa.


----------



## fra29 (10 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Con Spalletti si tifava Milan mentre con Pioli si tifa Lecce? Un pò esagerata o prematura come cosa.



Con DVCI-ANO avrei almeno avuto curiosità di vedere il Milan, speranza di risollevare la stagione e provare il miracolo 4 posto con una garanzia un tal senso.
Con Pioli avrò la stessa enfasi del lunedì mattina


----------



## ignaxio (10 Ottobre 2019)

milanforever26 ha scritto:


> forza lecce, deve arrivare subito una figuraccia



ban


----------



## folletto (10 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Con Spalletti si tifava Milan mentre con Pioli si tifa Lecce? Un pò esagerata o prematura come cosa.



Concordo, un conto è essere contrariati dall'arrivo di Pioli, altra cosa è tifare contro. Se il Lecce ci fa 4 pere e poi perdiamo altre 3 partite in fila i Singer regalano il Milan a qualcuno con la bacchetta magica? Siamo tutti incavolati, depressi e non ne possiamo più ma da qui ad augurarsi figuracce in campo, insultare personaggi "storici" ce ne passa imho


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Ottobre 2019)

Io preferisco l'indifferenza ma verso chi ci gestisce oggi,non tiferò mai contro,il Milan è pur sempre un qualcosa che ci accompagna da una vita e lo farà fino all'ultimo dei nostri giorni.


----------



## davoreb (10 Ottobre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Hai ripetuto Bennacer, credo intendessi Biglia che ha fatto un ottima partita a Genoa.
> Anche a me piacerebbe così in quel caso ma dubito fortemente che Gianp rinunci al duo Suso-Calhanoglu.




Esatto.

Vediamo cosa fa Poli ma penso si andrà verso il 433 con Suso da una parte e Leao dall'altra.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2019)

non capisco chi tifa contro... Sono arrabbiato quanto voi per l'arrivo di Pioli o di qualsiasi altro mediocre ,però auguriamoci che il mister possa trovarsi bene qui e riesca a sistemare un po di cose. Tanto se perdiamo cosa ne guadagnamo? il prossimo a sedersi in panchina sarebbe Giunti o Bonera perche non abbiamo preso Spalletti avendo gia Giampaolo a libro paga ,figuratevi con l'aggiunta di Pioli.

A proposito quando tornano i nazionali? spero ci sia tempo di farli conoscere al mister, sono rimasti tanti di quei cessi a Milanello..


----------



## davoreb (10 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forza Lecce, deve arrivare subito una figuraccia



anche se arriva.... speriamo invece che con un gioco più semplice e formazioni meno cervellotiche i giocatori facciano bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Con Spalletti si tifava Milan mentre con Pioli si tifa Lecce? Un pò esagerata o prematura come cosa.



ahahhaah oddio e la dirigenza chi tifa e cosa tifa mettendo sulla panchina uno anzichè l'altro allenatore ??? 
Alla fine tifiamo più noi che loro, fidati.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Io preferisco l'indifferenza ma verso chi ci gestisce oggi,non tiferò mai contro,il Milan è pur sempre un qualcosa che ci accompagna da una vita e lo farà fino all'ultimo dei nostri giorni.



Nessuno di noi tifa contro il milan in cuor suo ma delle volte si augura il peggio solo per accelerare il processo naturale degli eventi.
Ecco, credo vada inteso cosi l'approccio di alcuni di noi.
Appurato che siamo in 'fase farsa' sollecitiamo che finisca in fretta tutto lo scempio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> anche se arriva.... speriamo invece che con un gioco più semplice e formazioni meno cervellotiche i giocatori facciano bene.



Ma che poi scusate, ma francamente dov'erano ste trame complesse di Giampaolo?
Ma suvvia dai..la storia del maestro è una fesseria e basta..se uno è talmente complesso che nessuno lo capisce non è un genio, è un rimbambito..
Sinceramente credo solo che GP non ci abbia capito nulla e alla prima difficoltà è uscito l'animo perdente..

La domanda è solo perché l'hanno scelto???


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2019)

Avevo promesso che avrei tifato contro soltanto fino alla cacciata dei due senili 3 anni fa.
Tifai contro soltanto con Brocchi, il figlioccio del presidente. (e me ne vanto! che goduria vederlo fallire) 

Adesso testa al Lecce ma aspettative ed entusiasmo sotto zero.
Fatemi cambiare idea con la vittoria.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2019)

Donnarumma
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Hernandez
Kessie - Bennacer - Paquetà
Rebic - Leao - Bonaventura

Voglio vedere questa formazione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Ottobre 2019)

Mi basterà vedere Rebic per Suso che tiferò come un lupo affamato con la bava.

Se si innesca l'entusiasmo con delle vittorie nelle prox partite ci sarà un'enorme esplosione di tifo data la sofferenza degli ultimi anni, siamo una polveriera pronta ad esplodere!


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Hernandez
> Kessie - Bennacer - Paquetà
> Rebic - Leao - Bonaventura
> ...



Dai casso che ho preso Suso al fantacalcio, mi serve, sono tipo ultimo.

Era centrocampista quest' anno, confidavo nei suoi soliti 6/7 gol + 8/9 assist e la sto prendendo nel ...ulo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai casso che ho preso Suso al fantacalcio, mi serve, sono tipo ultimo.
> 
> Era centrocampista quest' anno, confidavo nei suoi soliti 6/7 gol + 8/9 assist e la sto prendendo nel ...ulo.



L'errore di base è stato prendere Suso


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> L'errore di base è stato prendere Suso



Ma no! Sono anni che come centrocampista avrebbe avuto una fantamedia spaventosa! Ma era sempre listato attaccante.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai casso che ho preso Suso al fantacalcio, mi serve, sono tipo ultimo.
> 
> *Era centrocampista quest' anno*, confidavo nei suoi soliti 6/7 gol + 8/9 assist e la sto prendendo nel ...ulo.



Ma come centrocampista?! Allora ecco che si spiega, GP e dirigenti ce l'avevano al fantacalcio quindi doveva giocare. 
Magari anche Gazidis e Singer.
Scommettendoci un dollaro, come in Una Poltrona per Due...


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi basterà vedere Rebic per Suso che tiferò come un lupo affamato con la bava.



We have a dream.


----------



## Gabry (11 Ottobre 2019)

In un 4-3-3 dare in mano il centro del centrocampo e responsabilità davanti alla difesa a Biglia è troppo pericoloso, forse va benino in fase difensiva ma quando abbiamo la palla non so se lo avete notato ma non la chiede mai, resta marcato, quasi si nasconde, non corre e gesticola sempre indicando ai compagni a chi devono dare la palla. Bennacer invece si smarca molto, pecca in fase difensiva e rischia di perdere molti pallone chiave aprendo contropiedi che possono essere fatali. Quindi non mi fido per nulla di un centrocampo a tre con uno di questi due al centro. O insieme davanti alla difesa, magari si compensano, oppure uno dei due in un cc a 4.

Io propongo due formazioni:
4-2-3-1
Leao
Bonaventura - Paquetà - Rebic/Castillejo
Biglia - Bennacer
Theo - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Conti

Oppure un semplicissimo 4-4-2
Leao - Piatek
Bonaventura - Paquetà - Biglia/Bennacer - Castillejo/Suso
Theo - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Conti

In ogni caso la corsia di destra resta poca cosa.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2019)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Conti
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Biglia
Paquetà
Suso
Piatek 
Leao*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Biglia


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2019)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Fox Sports

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Leao

Lecce (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Rossettini, Lucioni, Calderoni; Majer, Imbula, Tabanelli; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar*


----------



## MarcoG (16 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Fox Sports
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Leao
> 
> Lecce (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Rossettini, Lucioni, Calderoni; Majer, Imbula, Tabanelli; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar*



Non arriva più questa partita. Passiamo da periodi di partite ogni giorno a buchi di quindici giorni: questo mi crea uno scompenso ormonale non indifferente...ahahah


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Fox Sports
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Leao
> 
> Lecce (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Rossettini, Lucioni, Calderoni; Majer, Imbula, Tabanelli; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar*



voglio vedere con i due terzini volanti come regge la difesa... visto che i centrali sono lenti siamo a rischio ripartenze altissimo. Dovrebbe essere garantito un super filtro a centrocampo ma non lo vedo.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Ottobre 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> voglio vedere con i due terzini volanti come regge la difesa... visto che i centrali sono lenti siamo a rischio ripartenze altissimo. Dovrebbe essere garantito un super filtro a centrocampo ma non lo vedo.



Dipende da quanto in alto sta la difesa. Io prevedo una squadra nettamente divisa in due, qualcosa tipo il 424 di Leonardo, ma ovviamente in questo caso con i terzini sparati alti e i centrali a ripiegare. Non dico che sia questa l'idea di Pioli, ma che mettendo questi si finisce per giocare così proprio per bloccare le ripartenze centrali.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanto in alto sta la difesa. Io prevedo una squadra nettamente divisa in due, qualcosa tipo il 424 di Leonardo, ma ovviamente in questo caso con i terzini sparati alti e i centrali a ripiegare. Non dico che sia questa l'idea di Pioli, ma che mettendo questi si finisce per giocare così proprio per bloccare le ripartenze centrali.



Pioli gioca proprio cosi.
Il suo è un caos organizzato, crea spazi per poi attaccarli. Vedremo spesso una squadra lunga e maglie larghe.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Fox Sports
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessie, Biglia, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Leao
> 
> Lecce (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Rossettini, Lucioni, Calderoni; Majer, Imbula, Tabanelli; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar*



Rischiamo di esser uccisi in transizione.
Avrei preferito vedere bonevantura per suso in un 4-4-2 /4-2-4 armonico.
Suso rischia di accentrare come al solito il gioco .


----------



## gabri65 (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



433  Paquetà, Piatek, Leao e l'asessuato spagnolo insieme non ci possono giocare.

Niente, non si riesce a prescindere dalla baseh. Calhanoglu non gioca solo perchè è, vista la sua balistica, arruolato al fronte per calciare palloni-bomba verso le postazioni curde.


----------



## Black (17 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non gioca solo perchè è, vista la sua balistica, arruolato al fronte per calciare palloni-bomba verso le postazioni curde.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2019)

*Probabili formazioni da Sky
**
Arbitro Pasqua
VAR Pairetto*


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



*Arbitro Pasqua 
VAR Pairetto*


----------



## Didaco (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky*



Danno tutti questa formazione. Io mi aspetterei qualche sopresa...


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanto in alto sta la difesa. Io prevedo una squadra nettamente divisa in due, qualcosa tipo il 424 di Leonardo, ma ovviamente in questo caso con i terzini sparati alti e i centrali a ripiegare. Non dico che sia questa l'idea di Pioli, ma che mettendo questi si finisce per giocare così proprio per bloccare le ripartenze centrali.



cioè ? Centrali bassi e terzini alti?


----------



## cris (17 Ottobre 2019)

Sono masochista, presente allo stadio


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> **
> Arbitro Pasqua
> VAR Pairetto*



.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2019)

Benna al posto di Kessie per me.
Senza Suso tutti si sentono persi, ma se vuole cambiare qualcosa deve fare in modo di toglierlo a poco a poco.
Per me qualsiasi formazione con Kessie e Suso in campo (oppure spagnolo e turca) è sbagliata a prescindere, di lì non si scappa.


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni da Sky
> **
> Arbitro Pasqua
> VAR Pairetto*



Torneremo Milan quando avremo un allenatore che fa scelte coraggiose .
Non per forza giuste ma almeno ci si diverte .


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## James Watson (18 Ottobre 2019)

Nel Lecce gioca Falco che è compaesano di mia moglie. Lo incontro sempre in gelateria durante l'estate. Mi ci gioco le balle che il primo gol in campionato lo fa contro di noi..


----------



## Tobi (18 Ottobre 2019)

Io mi auguro che se le condizioni fisiche glielo permettano, tempo 3 partite e voglio vedere Caldara titolare con Romagnoli.
Non si può andare avanti con Musacchio.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## James Watson (18 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2019)

*Formazioni aggiornate secondo Sky*


----------



## Heaven (18 Ottobre 2019)

Non capisco perché non utilizzare il 4231, mi sembra il modulo migliore per i nostri migliori giocatori: Leao e Piatek potrebbero coesistere davanti e Paqueta secondo me troverebbe la sua collocazione perfetta, inoltre visto il feticismo per Biglia potrebbe formare una buona regia insieme a Bennacer


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni aggiornate secondo Sky*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni aggiornate secondo Sky*



Troppi limiti strutturali.
I nostri terzini sono tendenzialmente di spinta. Vedere conti e theo in fascia lascia pensare che li vedremo spesso alti e larghi, non fosse che la coppia musacchio-romagna è lenta e mal si sposa con un'idea di baricentro alto.
Quando abbiamo provato a giocare cosi abbiamo commesso disastri, al minimo errore in uscita veniamo castigati(vedi disastri di calha) oppure quando ci giochiamo i duelli individuali alti ne usciamo con le ossa rotte(vedi espulsione di musacchio).
Biglia davanti la difesa forse oggi offre più garanzie di Bennacer ma per quanto sia intelligente tatticamente e discreto tecnicamente non offre garanzie di tenuta sul lungo periodo e nemmeno per tutta la gara.
Kessie è un martello ma troppo spesso si allarga perchè fa fatica a giocare pulito nello stretto.
Paquetà interpreta il ruolo a modo suo e anche lui tende molto spesso ad allargarsi.
Suso è un disastro.
Vedere questa formazione mi fa pensare che cambiare allenatore serve solo a perdere tempo perchè tanto si riparte sempre con gli esperimenti.
Questa squadra deve giocare col 4-4-2, se i terzini sono di spinta alti in fascia possiamo metterci due centrocampisti qualitativi come paquetà e jack, in mezzo al campo vedrei bene la coppia kessie-bennacer e davanti piatek-leao.
Il 4-3-3 come lo schieriamo noi non ha senso di esistere.
Alla fine è solo un 4-5-1 ma piatto e mal assortito.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2019)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Lecce dalla GDS*


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Troppi limiti strutturali.
> I nostri terzini sono tendenzialmente di spinta. Vedere conti e theo in fascia lascia pensare che li vedremo spesso alti e larghi, non fosse che la coppia musacchio-romagna è lenta e mal si sposa con un'idea di baricentro alto.
> Quando abbiamo provato a giocare cosi abbiamo commesso disastri, al minimo errore in uscita veniamo castigati(vedi disastri di calha) oppure quando ci giochiamo i duelli individuali alti ne usciamo con le ossa rotte(vedi espulsione di musacchio).
> Biglia davanti la difesa forse oggi offre più garanzie di Bennacer ma per quanto sia intelligente tatticamente e discreto tecnicamente non offre garanzie di tenuta sul lungo periodo e nemmeno per tutta la gara.
> ...


amen fratello... io vedrei bene un doppio mediano ... Mettiamo due centrocampisti di fascia a inventare qualcosa (calha, bonaventura, paqueta, magari anche un suso in corsa se c'è da tirare fuori un coniglio dal cilindro) e piatek -leao (rebic-leao) in mezzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2019)

L idea di vedere Suso mi deprime un giorno prima


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Lecce dalla GDS*



.


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



La scelta di Biglia non la capisco. I tempi della Lazio sono lontanissimi.
Peccato per Bonaventura, fa sempre comodo uno come lui. Sarò smentito ma panchinerà velocemente Rebic.
Non schierare Leao è pura imbecillità.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2019)

*La formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Conti
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Theo
Paquetà
Biglia
Kessie
Suso
Leao
Calhanoglu*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Se giocano ancora suso e chalanoglou titolari io per quest'anno ho finito di seguire il milan... Non ce la faccio davvero più...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Gattuso sei ancora tu ?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Mezze ali e attaccanti esterni tutti a piede invertito???
Paquetà e suso a destra, kessie e calha a sinistra?
Non oso immaginare cosa ne verrà fuori.
Per giocare cosi i terzini devono fare gli attaccanti .
Tecnicamente per me è una soluzione improponibile : kessie e paquetà sul piede debole fanno una fatica cane, perderemo tantissimi tempi di gioco.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Ma come, giampaolo non era stato cacciato perchè non faceva giocare i nuovi???
Qua di nuovo vedo solo Leao che ormai anche con il mister di prima si era guadagnato il posto.
Manca giusto RR in formazione....


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS

**Per Sky come già riportato a sinistra ci sarà Calhanoglu*


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Praticamente sarebbe un 4 - 3 - meno 2 - 1

No dai, è un incubo


----------



## Didaco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



L'attacco invocato da [MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION]!


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> Per Sky come già riportato a sinistra ci sarà Calhanoglu
> *



.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma io mi domando come è possibile, con i centrocampisti che abbiamo a disposizione, insistere con il centrocampo a 3, quando abbiamo gente che per doti fisiche (Biglia, Bennacer) o per "indisciplina" tattica (Kessie) ci mette regolarmente in inferiorità numerica (e non solo numerica) a centrocampo, e mettiamoci anche il soprammobile Suso che non aiuta. Magari mi sbaglio ma a me pare evidente che non abbiamo gente adatta per giocare a 3 in mediana.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Per Sky come già riportato a sinistra ci sarà Calhanoglu*




preferisco questa almeno non c'è il soldato turco


----------



## koti (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Sto Rebic sarà un cesso atomico se addirittura gli viene preferito il turco a tutta fascia.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Con me Pioli ha già chiuso prima di cominciare.
Uno che si presenta al debutto con Suso e Calhanoglu esterni d’attacco per me è ritardato.
Ne più ne meno.


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Per Sky come già riportato a sinistra ci sarà Calhanoglu*




Formazione molto sbilanciata in avanti, poco equilibrata e con giocatori che mal si amalgono tra loro.


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Con me Pioli ha già chiuso prima di cominciare.
> Uno che si presenta al debutto con Suso e Calhanoglu esterni d’attacco per me è ritardato.
> Ne più ne meno.



Calhanoglu in attacco permette di accorciare la squadra. Tatticamente ha senso, ma a quel punto tanto varrebbe mettere Borini.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso e Calhanoglu esterni non si possono vedere, dai. 
Abbiamo già fatto tutto l'anno scorso così...


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Disastrosa.
Ma che problemi hanno questi qua con Rebic? Ce lo fanno vedere in campo per 90 minuti?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Calhanouglu in quella posizione è stato, in maniera oggettiva, fallimentare nelle 2 stagioni precedenti. Ovviamente cambiano gli allenatori e si continua a persistere con questo scempio, tecnico e tattico. Perché 2 “esterni” come Suso e Calhanouglu non possono giocare insieme, altrimenti la squadra risulta schiacciata è statica. Ma Rebic per quale motivo non può giocare 2-3 partite consecutive dall’inizio?


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ho giocato la combo 3-1 + Paquetà marcatore perché l'ho sognata ma anche in segno di sfida. Voglio vedere se sono capaci di non tenermelo in campo per piú di mezz'ora.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> **Per Sky come già riportato a sinistra ci sarà Calhanoglu*



.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*Le formazioni secondo Sky

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.

LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

A questo punto inizio a sperare che la difesa del Lecce arrivi lì dove gli allenatori del Milan non ce la fanno...fermare per qualche mese Calhanoglu e Suso


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



Pioli si presenta con Biglia, Suso e Calhanoglu....
Hanno preso un altro mentecatto.


----------



## kipstar (20 Ottobre 2019)

aspettiamo le ufficiali....ma è il terzo se non il quarto mister che mette sia jesus che hakan.....cioè. possibile che sbaglino tutti ? oppure gli altri a disposizione magari sono peggio ? dopo un tot di allenatori che passano ....certi dubbi mi si stanno trasformarndo in certezze......eh....


----------



## Schism75 (20 Ottobre 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> aspettiamo le ufficiali....ma è il terzo se non il quarto mister che mette sia jesus che hakan.....cioè. possibile che sbaglino tutti ? oppure gli altri a disposizione magari sono peggio ? dopo un tot di allenatori che passano ....certi dubbi mi si stanno trasformarndo in certezze......eh....



Il problema è che si diceva lo stesso anche con Leao all’inizio. E invece come ha giocato non può più essere fatto uscire.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



In pratica cambia l'allenatore... E nient'altro. Tutti i fattori che hanno determinato il flop di Giampaolo ci sono ancora


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



Solita formazione e un mediocre in panchina.. Credo sarà il solito milan orribile


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



Coraggioso coi terzini, conservatore con gli attaccanti.
Ha senso?
Tatticamente equilibrato ma si romperà la testa pure lui con questi uomini e queste scelte.


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Niente cambiano allenatori ma la solfa è sempre la stessa. Ecco perché quelli bravi non vengono,serve un pupazzo lì in panca.


----------



## Gabry (20 Ottobre 2019)

Giochiamo in casa, contro il Lecce con il 4-5-1 e i giornali lo definiscono 4-3-3
Poi magari stasera si fa un 4 a 0 secco e si scopre che i giocatori giocavano contro...


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente cambiano allenatori ma la solfa è sempre la stessa. Ecco perché quelli bravi non vengono,serve un pupazzo lì in panca.



Non credo sia Volontà si Boban mettere Cal al posto di Rebic...

Magari ci fosse un pupazzo!


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



Giocano Paquetá a destra e Kessie a sinistra.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



I giocatori sono questi. Possiamo cambiarne anche dieci di allenatori.

Pioli chiede un gioco diretto e veloce, frenetico, disordinato.

Per me non abbiamo la squadra a prescindere. L'attacco è prevedibilmente ridicolo, che giochi Rebic o meno.
Pioli ha scelto semplicemente di puntare sulla squadra dell'anno scorso.

È e resta una squadra da metà classifica.

Il Lecce è talmente scarso, e inoltre non gioca nemmeno in modo difensivo, quindi dovremmo vincere per forza.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono questi. Possiamo cambiarne anche dieci di allenatori.
> 
> Pioli chiede un gioco diretto e veloce, frenetico, disordinato.
> 
> ...



Tra Chalanoglu e Kessi in quanto a disordine siamo sulla buona strada.


----------



## Teddy (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Theo; Paquetá, Biglia, Kessie; Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> LECCE (4-3-1-2): Gabriel; Rispoli, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Petriccione, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar.*



Tutti i mancini a destra e i destri a sinistra, mezz'ali ed esterni. Speriamo bene, ma la formazione non mi piace molto.


----------



## davidelynch (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sono due le cose: o è pazzo anche pioli a preferire il turco oppure Rebic è uno scarparo, altre spiegazioni non ne vedo.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*Ufficiali

MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu. 

Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



.


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Impossibile concepire per me ancora il tridente con Suso e Calhanoglu, due moviole. Mah...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Io non me ne capacito, veramente


----------



## varvez (20 Ottobre 2019)

Quindi dopo il via e le 20 milalire siamo tornati al Milan di Gattuso.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pioli vattene, mi hai già rotto prima ancora di cominciare


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Ottobre 2019)

L’unica spiegazione plausibile è che i terzini spingeranno a tutta e gli esterni avranno compito di legare il gioco nelle rispettive catene e di prima protezione a palla persa liberando le mezzali per riempire l’area, non trovo un altro senso a questa disposizione. Ma Susino non è adatto a fare nemmeno questo... boh stiamo a vedere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Ottobre 2019)

Qualcuno mi da qualche differenza a livello tecnico tattico con la squadra concepita da giampy ?

Per favore almeno una.... una !!


----------



## varvez (20 Ottobre 2019)

Chissà se anche Guardiola la prossima stagione utilizzerà Calhanoglu e Suso esterni d'attacco


----------



## Milanlove (20 Ottobre 2019)

Rebic da oggi diventa un caso.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

A questo punto prevedo uno scambio di ruoli continuo tra paquetà e Cal.

Ennesima cacchiata del mister.

Non capisco che problemi hanno questi... 

Giampaolo è arrivato all'esonero senza mai provare quella formazione che tutti chiedevano a gran voce.

Pioli comincia proprio mettendo in campo gli incubi della passata stagione... Ma dico, ci sono o ci fanno?

Lo hanno visto o no che quelle scelte non hanno pagato e hanno portato all'esonero di 2 allenatori?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> *ufficiali
> 
> milan: Donnarumma, conti, musacchio, romagnoli, hernandez, paquetà, biglia, kessie, suso, leao, calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; meccariello, lucioni, rossettini, calderoni; tabanelli, tachtsidis, majer; mancosu; falco, babacar. *



*Dovete quotare le formazioni!!!!!*


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



Ormai sono anni che gli allenatori vanno via, ma quel duo di ritardati è saldo

Un insulto all'intelligenza del tifoso, o sono loro ciechi o c'è qualcosa di strano sotto


----------



## 1972 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



aspettare di aver visto almeno 10 minuti de partita no eh. eccheccassio....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



Spero vivamente che sia una partita oscena con pubblico in rivolta.

Chi mette in campo questo scempio deve sprofondare. Non voglio rivedere mai piu un tridente con Suso e la turca. A quel punto si poteva tenere Gattuso. Assurdo.

Pioli deve capire che i 3 bradipi Biglia, Suso e la turca portino solo a figuraccie.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



Dopo un esonero e un nuovo mister che nemmeno prova Rebic, possiamo dire che la società è riuscita nel miracolo di peggiorare le cose con lo scambio di Silva.

Almeno quello fu provato svariate volte e pure quest'anno prima di partire.

mentre Rebic proprio nemmeno lo vogliono sentir nominare a quanto pare... Per preferire Cal dai... ce ne vuole!!!


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *


Se voleva non scoprirsi troppo a sinistra poteva mettere Bonaventura o anche Borini, comunque meglio di quell'eunuco turco


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



Questa si vince, poi a Roma pareggino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] alla prossima parola censurata verrai bannato 3 mesi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MIlan: Donnarumma, Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Paquetà, Biglia, Kessie, Suso, Leao, Calhanoglu.
> 
> Lecce: Gabriel; Meccariello, Lucioni, Rossettini, Calderoni; Tabanelli, Tachtsidis, Majer; Mancosu; Falco, Babacar. *



Sì ritorna al Milan di Gattuso.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

ò


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se voleva non scoprirsi troppo a sinistra poteva mettere Bonaventura o anche Borini, comunque meglio di quell'eunuco turco



Bonaventura si è rotto di nuovo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



La formazione non mi piace.

Aspettiamo la partita per giudicare.

Ma qui ognuno che arriva non impara mai da chi c’era prima


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Questo inizia bene con la Turca a sinistra... cos'avrà in più di Rebic? Mah


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bravo Leao ma bisogna segnare lì


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Grande Leao


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

E quando segna...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ciao Piatek


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Magari faremo schifo da qui alla fine, ma è la miglior azione che vedo dall'inizio del campionato


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che scarso Pistacchio


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma sto Taxidis è quel cesso che giocava con la Roma? Ancora va in giro?


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo in gran forma. Già due errori.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che scandalo Biglia


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Fortissimo Biglia....ma va da via'l cù


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che disastro Bug-lia


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso e Biglia subito in evidenza, grandi!


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Leao ha fatto una cosa giustissima. Ovviamente kessie è un Ciuccio.


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Taxidis è quel cesso che giocava con la Roma? Ancora va in giro?



Tutto il Lecce è praticamente una squadra di vecchie glorie


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Leao per il momento è forte fino alle caviglie. Speriamo bene...


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Possesso palla Lecce che ogni azione arriva davanti, Sugo, Biglia, Musacchio e la turca. Pioli in 5 minuti ha già dato prova del suo ritardo mentale, ottimo!


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Turca.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Benissimo che la Turca sia bersagliata di fischi


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Guarda caso chi sono i 3 corpi estranei nel Milan finora?
Suso...Calhanoglu e Biglia...


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bella azione...peccato il turco tiri a lato


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo, LaBalistica e il MidfieldMaestro.
Tre tasse.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Gia tre tiri in porta.. ottimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Piú tiri in 12’ che in 7 partite..


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia il turco fa la barba alla traversa da fermo...


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Finalmente un bel tiro di LaTurca.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Hernandez è veramente un treno.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

immaginate Chalanoglu nell'esercito, non centrerebbe nemmeno una casa con un fucile


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma se con Pioli giochiamo così, il Maestro che ***** stava facendo?? Quanto tempo abbiamo perso..


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ricordo che stiamo giocando contro la squadra più scarsa del campionato.


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> immaginate Chalanoglu nell'esercito, non centrerebbe nemmeno una casa con un fucile



ahahahha la balistica!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

cambiare allenatore non serve. 

più tiri in 10 minuti che in 7 partite.

questo non vuol dire che si vinca... ma almeno si vede qualcosa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Benissimo per ora, ma non facciamo partire i caroselli.. è il lecce...


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Entrambi i terzini altissimi in fase di attacco non si vedevano da anni


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che bravo Leao


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Grandissimo recupero in progressione di Theo...


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che gol


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*1-0 Calhanoglu *


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

mamma mia CALHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

La balistica...


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

NO, scusate, che cosa ha fatto?


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Super papera di filiu meu Gabriel


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che minchia di gol ha fatto..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Finalmente sto turco


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

finalmente l'ha centrata


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Ottobre 2019)

Per carità Gabriel imbarazzante ma cosa fa il turcoooo che gol


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Akannnnnnncheccacchiooooodigolllllllll?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *1-0 Calhanoglu *



Paragoni col gol di Van Basten tra 3.2.1


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

ma la turca cos'ha mangiato oggi che sembra un giocatore di calcio???????????


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

C’è di buono che il loro portiere era del Milan. La qualitá é quella...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Gran gol, grande Gabriel, filio mio


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Aaaaaa la famosa balistica di hakan


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Gran gol...


----------



## King of the North (20 Ottobre 2019)

Migliore in campo Hakan, ottimo


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi dite quello che volete ma con leao centrale l'attacco gira molto meglio!


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ha fatto gol Calhanoglu!!! Incredibile!!!
Dai che stiamo creando tanto!


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma la turca cos'ha mangiato oggi che sembra un giocatore di calcio???????????



Semplicemente effetto allenatore nuovo. E giochiamo contro il Lecce, una squadra già retrocessa.


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paragoni col gol di Van Basten tra 3.2.1


Il van Basten turco


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ahahahaha ora manca solo che segni Suso e giustificano un altro anno di presenze imprescindibili


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha ora manca solo che segni Suso e giustificano un altro anno di presenze imprescindibili



madonna rinnovo a 17 milioni se accade


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Finalmente il 4231 comunque, ottima mossa di Pioli


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non mi rimangio nessuno dei giudizi negativi (eufemismo) su Calhanoglu, ma ha fatto un gran gol, sebbene con la fattiva collaborazione di Gabriel.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque gran gol della Turca, ma Gabriel è veramente imbarazzante...


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Il Lecce non mette 2 passaggi di fila


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se Leao avesse i piedi sarebbe Eto'o.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dite quello che volete ma con leao centrale l'attacco gira molto meglio!



sono i terzini anche. che danno soluzioni


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Stasera anche Kessié sembra aver sistemato i piedi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma il portiere è Gabriel? Quello di Robinoho meu figlio


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma quelli che reputano Paqueta scarso dove sono?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Forte sto Ritardo Rodriguez


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il portiere è Gabriel? Quello di Robinoho meu figlio



Si


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

no ma Ritardo Rodriguez da piu garanzie difensive


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Super papera di filiu meu Gabriel



Ha fatto un gol pazzesco...diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare...e sta giocando molto bene per una volta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Gabriel sul serio è un portiere che gioca in serie a?


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> no ma Ritardo Rodriguez da piu garanzie difensive



RR non lo vede più il campo...com'è giusto che sia


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bravo Andrea


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

biglia-suso da ufficio indagini. 

dispersi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Guai fare il secondo


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Peccato per Franck...


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

34 minuto: Suso già per ca**i suoi a camminare e Biglia costretto a chiudere a destra.
Ma perchè non si sfascia mai il crociato, 'sto tappo inutile?


----------



## Manue (20 Ottobre 2019)

Stiamo giocando bene dai, bisogna essere onesti..
Risultato stretto.

Comunque la disposizione in campo mi piace


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Theo un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Impressionante Theo


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

38', Biglia in pressing al limite dell'area avversaria. Cose mai viste.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Grande Sugo, pure con 10 metri di spazio


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

theo è un bel puledro


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Troppi gol mangiati. Poi li paghiamo tutti sto errori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

com'è debole la turca......

è già cotto


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ottimo primo tempo, dobbiamo chiuderla.


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Buon primo tempo. Si vedono segnali embrionali di inversione di tendenza. Certo loro sono davvero poca cosa...e non averla già chiusa è pericoloso.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Ottobre 2019)

pensiamo a cercare di vincere questa intanto, prima di inneggiare ai fuoriclasse e rinnovare tutti a 5 milioni l'anno.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ottimo, soprattutto la prima mezz'ora


----------



## varvez (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non fatevi ingannare, siamo sempre quelli. 
E il Lecce è l'avversario più debole incontrato da inizio campionato.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ho visto tutto quello che aveva promesso Pioli in confetenza: aggressività, recupero palla alto, pressing asfissiante. Bene.
Bisognerebbe essere piú concreti e sbagliare meno scelte negli ultimi 25 metri. Ma questa é la strada giusta.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> theo è un bel puledro



Sì, un pò acerbo ma può diventare molto molto forte


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Primi 20 minuti di grande intensità, poi meno. C'è da dire che il Lecce non riesce a fare due passaggi di fila, e non tanto per merito nostro.

Leao bene nei primi 5 minuti, poi scomparso.
Calha gol a parte è un po' a sprazzi, ha fatto ottimi assist ad inizio partita, ma anche parecchi errori con palle perse tipo quelle contro la Fiorentina


----------



## Wetter (20 Ottobre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> pensiamo a cercare di vincere questa intanto, prima di inneggiare ai fuoriclasse e rinnovare tutti a 5 milioni l'anno.



Parole sante,bel gioco per 45 minuti ma le partite durano 90+recupero.Bene Theo,Suso come al solito rallenta il gioco di tutta la squadra.


----------



## Lambro (20 Ottobre 2019)

Primi 25 minuti, il piu' bel milan degli ultimi anni.
Poi siamo calati ma non abbiamo regalato nulla al lecce,solo un tiraccio alto e poi basta.
Mentre in avanti casualmente abbiamo iniziato a giocar male quando ci siamo affidati troppo a Suso, finchè l'asse offensiva era la sinistra siamo andati benissimo.
Theo è un gran bel giocatore.
Il turco ha fatto i suoi piu' bei 25 minuti della storia rossonera, poi è calato moltissimo.
Io Suso lo tirerei giu' ma so che non sarà così, veramente rallenta tutta la manovra offensiva, all'ìnizio giocava anche lui a due tocchi ma poi ha iniziato come sempre a scocciarsi e a voler fare il suo solito gioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque è ora di mettere piatek, oggi sicuramente ha più occasioni per segnare che nelle passate partite in cui non passavamo il centrocampo. Leao ci sarà tempo per inserirlo


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Theo impressionante veramente. Il migliore dei nostri

Sarà anche scarso il Lecce ma comunque un bel milan. Non che Udinese Brescia e Verona fossero delle corazzate.
Comunque bisogna chiuderla, troppe occasioni buttate


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Diciamocelo....

Oggi Pioli sta facendo la differenza!!

La scelta dello scambio delle mezzali a mio avviso è una scelta vincente, rende più pericoloso Paquetà riproponendo un Seedorf mancino (ehm Sipno lo aveva accennato mi pare tempo fa hhihihi) e Kessie a Coprire quel Treno furioso di Hernandes.

Cal, beh che dire, qui chiedo Venia ma sembra un altro giocatore... Scelta azzeccata anche qui.
Suso sta giocando bene, non rallenta le azioni e si è reso molto pericoloso.

Leao...ahhhh LEAO.... Ok si assenta in diversi momenti, ma siamo sinceri, se li in mezzo ci fosse un palo della luce, dite che saremmo ugualmente pericolosi?
Il ragazzo sa giocare a calcio è un pericolo continuo quando ha palla tra i piedi e la difesa per seguirlo si sfalda ed è li che noi possiamo fare male.

Oh gente, ma davvero dovevamo aspettare quel pollo di Giampaolo? Pioli che è un assoluto medioman guardate come ha trasformato questa squadra che stranamente sta mostrando compattezza e qualità!!

Boia mondo, serviva un cavolo di normodotato in panchina!!! 

GIAMPAOLO CHE DIO TI MALEDICA!


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Primi 25 minuti, il piu' bel milan degli ultimi anni.
> Poi siamo calati ma non abbiamo regalato nulla al lecce,solo un tiraccio alto e poi basta.
> Mentre in avanti casualmente abbiamo iniziato a giocar male quando ci siamo affidati troppo a Suso, finchè l'asse offensiva era la sinistra siamo andati benissimo.
> Theo è un gran bel giocatore.
> ...



E ci fosse una volta che premia la sovrapposizione di Conti. Davvero unico corpo estraneo della squadra finora...considerando che anche Biglia corre il doppio.


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Occhio che anche le prime partite di giampollo sembravamo il Real.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare, siamo sempre quelli.
> E il Lecce è l'avversario più debole incontrato da inizio campionato.



Lo penso anche io.

Riparliamone domenica, dopo la partita con la Rometta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non lasciamoci ingannare da questo primo tempo comunque, il Lecce visto in questi 45 minuti è veramente una squadra da bassa serie b. Non hanno fatto mai più di due passaggi di fila sbagliando sempre ogni singolo passaggio o lancio

Ci mancava solo di non figurare bene in questa partita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sembra un pó la partita con il Brescia, buona partenza, gol di Chalanoglu, poi un calo.

Vediamo se calate le energie torniamo al via.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Ottobre 2019)

Te pareva che se giocavamo bene non era demerito degli avversari... d'altro canto finora abbiamo fatto faville con il Real Verona e l'Atletico Udinese...

Te pareva che se segnava Calhanoglu non era demerito del portiere... come se fosse scontato che un calciatore da quella posizione calci in porta invece che stoppare palla, allargarsi e scaricare al compagno alle spalle...

Nihil sub sole novum, è la classica partita in cui se giochi bene "eh ma è il Lecce" e se giochi male "ma guarda questi, neanche contro il Lecce".


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Riparliamone domenica, dopo la partita con la Rometta.



Nessun giudizio assoluto questa sera, Giocatori e allenatore i complimenti se li devono meritare gara dopo gara...se non minuto dopo minuto.
Però è indubbio che stasera la squadra sta giocando da squadra...con schemi...magari anche semplici ma presenti. Non siamo Suso dipendenti e abbiamo una densità altissima nella metà campo avversaria.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Primi 25 minuti, il piu' bel milan degli ultimi anni.
> Poi siamo calati ma non abbiamo regalato nulla al lecce,solo un tiraccio alto e poi basta.
> Mentre in avanti casualmente abbiamo iniziato a giocar male quando ci siamo affidati troppo a Suso, finchè l'asse offensiva era la sinistra siamo andati benissimo.
> Theo è un gran bel giocatore.
> ...



Ormai con suso vedo solo malafede nei vostri post.. purtroppo non riuscite ad essere lucidi.
Mettete un Hernandes dal suo lato e vedrete come la catena di destra migliora.
Purtroppo conti non riesce a tornare quello atalantino, tutto qui, ma Suso oggi sta facendo il suo lavoro.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> 
> Riparliamone domenica, dopo la partita con la Rometta.



Dico, ma la partita contro il genoa ce l'avete presernte?
Se giocavamo come contro i rossoblu, non credi che pure il lecce ci avrebbe dato grattacapi?

Stiamo semplicemente facendo il Milan e il risultato è pure bugiardo visto che dovremmo stare almeno 3 a zero, ma questo è il calcio.

Ammettere che qualcosa è cambiato?

Poi se vi aspettate un dominio contro la Roma allora alzo le mani...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

vediamo se pioli si merita il 6 tirando giù presto la turca e suso che sono già scoppiati...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Ottobre 2019)

bene.. dopo tanto vedo degli scatti/strappi rapidi nel Milan
e si vede del gioco di scambi e passaggi di prima 
tipo quelli che permettono gli scatti di Theo o Conti in campo aperto 

avversario sarà quello che sarà.. ma dico che sono un po + ottimista rispetto inizio della partita.
adesso aspetto Caldara xkè in certi momenti siamo davvero un po troppo avanti..
non ci metterei Biglia come ultimo a Pioli.. l'unica cosa che ho da ridire

p.s. se entra Piatek segna


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo se pioli si merita il 6 tirando giù presto la turca e suso che sono già scoppiati...



Dio quanto vorrei un altro gol del turco e di Suso in questo momento!


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Occhio che anche le prime partite di giampollo sembravamo il Real.



Ma quando mai? Abbiamo fatto schifo sin dalla prima contro Udinese


----------



## Lambro (20 Ottobre 2019)

Chi si lamenta della forza del lecce mostra una memoria incredibilmente corta , contro verona brescia udinese e genoa abbiamo fatto vomitare totalizzando 10 tiri in porta in 4 partite a darcene, stasera il gioco si è visto, i tiri tantissimi, il pressing ottimo.
Per ora onore a Pioli, poi vediamo cosa succede nel secondo tempo, ma per ora è un bellissimo milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai? Abbiamo fatto schifo sin dalla prima contro Udinese



ma che dici ? mettici pure le 2 amichevoli con le 2 squadre di serie B 
0 tiri in porta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta della forza del lecce mostra una memoria incredibilmente corta , contro verona brescia udinese e genoa abbiamo fatto vomitare totalizzando 10 tiri in porta in 4 partite a darcene, stasera il gioco si è visto, i tiri tantissimi, il pressing ottimo.
> Per ora onore a Pioli, poi vediamo cosa succede nel secondo tempo, ma per ora è un bellissimo milan.



io temo solo che questi scatti fisici siano momentanei 
pure con Gattuso all'inizio sembrava che avevano ripreso a scattare 
ma dopo un po.. questi si rilassano 
invece dovrebbero fargli ad ogni partita 

su Theo sono sereno.. sono gli altri che devono continuare a farli 
senza velocità.. e passaggi rapidi non si va da nessuna parte 
e stasera entrambi ci sono


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso è rimasto negli spogliatoi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Chi si lamenta della forza del lecce mostra una memoria incredibilmente corta , contro verona brescia udinese e genoa abbiamo fatto vomitare totalizzando 10 tiri in porta in 4 partite a darcene, stasera il gioco si è visto, i tiri tantissimi, il pressing ottimo.
> Per ora onore a Pioli, poi vediamo cosa succede nel secondo tempo, ma per ora è un bellissimo milan.



Concordo, col Genoa x 45 minuti abbiamo fatto ridere.. Stasera partita che non h senso giudicare, troppi fattori extra in campo.. Pensiamo a portare a casa i 3 punti.. Poi vedremo la prossima


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Suso è rimasto negli spogliatoi?



Perchè, nel primo tempo c'era?


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Ottobre 2019)

A prescindere dal l'avversario e dal risultato, sono confortato dal vedere che riempiamo l'area di rigore


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma che dici ? mettici pure le 2 amichevoli con le 2 squadre di serie B
> 0 tiri in porta



La prima contro il Novara abbiamo giocato alla grande. Proprio come oggi.


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Indubbiamente un BUON Calhanoglu


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che strazio Sugo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dio quanto vorrei un altro gol del turco e di Suso in questo momento!



ahahahahaha aspetta e spera. suso fa letteralmente schifo


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia. Ma sto Leao li ha i piedi?


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso maestro dei calci d'angolo


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

Leao in versione Niang oggi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Leao ce la fa a centrare la porta anche solo da due metri? Ma tutti a noi? Veramente incomprensibile


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Occhio a sto Babar che contro di noi fa sempre il fenomeno


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ecc


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

ciao core, questo è rigore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2019)

Molto Niang questo Leao. Anche Niang ogni tanto faceva buone partite molto dinamiche.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Adesso gli dà il rigore


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ok già finito. Siamo tornati a fare schifo.
Durati 45 minuti


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Come sempre se non ne facciamo 6 non riusciamo a vincere

Capra Conti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore netto.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore raga, nulla da obiettare...


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore ovviamente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

giusto il rigore. pioli ha perso la sufficienza mantenendo 2 giocatori fermi in campo


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Beh allucinante....


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Oh, Mirabilandia ne avesse preso uno buono. Incredibile. Ha fatto l'en plein.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che sciagurato sto Conti!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

cioè tra calabria e conti non ne esce uno decente. 

aridatemi ignazio.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bisogna fare i gol


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto Niang questo Leao. Anche Niang faceva buone partite molto dinamiche.



Detto subito, è pressoché identico. Lento e molle come Niang


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ora gli da il rigore


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

il cambio da fare era piatek per suso


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*Babar 1-1 su ribattuta dopo rigore sbagliato*


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

E tutti dormono


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

E subiamo gol pure da Babacar. Incredibile!


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Più sfigati di così?


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vabbè va... conti è una iella continua


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se non riusciamo a battere manco il Dulce de Lecce...

Mamma mia...


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Sugo?lo togliamo?


----------



## Prealpi (20 Ottobre 2019)

Contro di noi comunque i rigori li danno subito


----------



## 6milan (20 Ottobre 2019)

Vedi a nn chiuderle


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

blablacar


----------



## R41D3N (20 Ottobre 2019)

E il Lecce pareggia senza aver giocato praticamente, complimenti


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cioè tra calabria e conti non ne esce uno decente.
> 
> aridatemi ignazio.



Alla grande, non fanno una gamba di un D'Ambrosio qualsiasi


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Certo che anche conti... Geniale


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Chiamato a fare zero interventi difensivi.....su 0 ti fa fischiare rigore, è scarso.


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che sfiga mamma mia. Dai vinciamola!!


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

dentro piatek e fuori uno uno tra i 2 esterni dai. 

svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Conti inguardabile


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Contro di noi comunque i rigori li danno subito



era netto c'ha pensato pure troppo


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

Prima ci accorgiamo che dobbiamo puntare alla salvezza è meglio è


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Manca solo che perdiamo pure contro questi. Anche se già una non vittoria è di sè una sconfitta.


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso saltato da Nonno Tabanelli...complimenti...possiamo toglierlo????


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2019)

Conti un altro regalo di Mirabilandia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2019)

Modric è andato al Lecce?


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Conti può anche levarsi dai cocomeri.


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ahahahah Sugo non lo toglie


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Madonna che ferri da stiro Kessie


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Tra Kessie e Leao è una gara a chi ha i piedi più storti. Non ne azzeccano una!


----------



## Prealpi (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era netto c'ha pensato pure troppo


Certo può essere, ma con noi non di fanno problemi con altre squadre questo rigore passava senza colpo ferire


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Piedino fatato Kessiè, eh?!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma perché non si gioca mai con le due punte? Perché Suso non viene mai sostituito?


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Fuori Leao e Paquetà...va bene dai...


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non ci credo.... toglie leao e lascia quel cadavere di suso


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non si possono non chiudere ste partite


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Hai voglia a cambiare allenatori se hai giocatori scarsi c’è poco da fare.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

ma perchè paquetà non può MAI fare 90 minuti, perchè ? 

sempre suso in campo, a vita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Certo può essere, ma con noi non di fanno problemi con altre squadre questo rigore passava senza colpo ferire



solo con la juve...


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che cavo togli Leaooooo


ESONEROOOO


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ahahahah Sugo non lo toglie



Se lo toglie, tolgono lui.

Il Brescidende ha parlato, e Sugo è fuoriclasse per decreto divino.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si gioca mai con le due punte? Perché Suso non viene mai sostituito?



Perchè altrimenti arriva la telefonata da Hardcore o dal Senato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

2 cambi da sabotatore.


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Questa la perdiamo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Leggo che molti parlano di sfiga ma le 3/4occasioni da gol buttate sull’esterno della rete le avete viste? I cross dal fondo sempre sbagliati? I duecontropiedi in parità numerica finiti in un nulla di fatto? Sfiga... bah 
Abbiamo pure segnato su un errore di Gabriel...


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che fa sto cesso di Biglia???


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

ma biglia è scemo ? questo è un altro rigore gratuito.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Le comiche come sempre


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma biglia è scemo ? questo è un altro rigore gratuito.



Spalla netta


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che aspetta a sostituire Conti? Non ci sta capendo un azzo di niente


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

Teniamoci stretto questo punto perché sarà l’unico delle prossime partite


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia un altro folle.
Conti con la testa non c'è più e si farà buttare fuori o ci costerà il secondo gol. Lo attaccheranno sempre.
E' bastato un Krunic per fare un passaggio sensato in contropiede.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Ottobre 2019)

comunque se non fosse che siamo tutti qui a soffrire come disperati da anni a leggere la schizofrenia di certe cose qui sopra sarebbe da farsi grasse risate


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma un allenatore normale che fa 2 cambi decenti lo avremo mai?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo alle solite.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Uno tra paqueta e leao erano assolutamente da lasciare


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Questa non la vinciamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Uno tra paqueta e leao erano assolutamente da lasciare



Si perché ora ha tolto i due che potevano saltare una linea difensiva, così ora saremo statici. Mah


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma veramente Krunic è peggio di Kessiè come mezzala?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perchè paquetà non può MAI fare 90 minuti, perchè ?
> 
> sempre suso in campo, a vita.



sono andato a controllare ,su 22 presenze col Milan ha giocato solo 3 partite complete


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque la Turca migliore in campo... mi fà strano dirlo ma finora è così


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque la Turca migliore in campo... mi fà strano dirlo ma finora è così



Sì, contro il Dulce de Lecce...


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Leao e Paqueta gli unici che sanno saltare l’uomo fuori...


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Uno tra paqueta e leao erano assolutamente da lasciare



Paquetà era invisibile..


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Petriccione (detto anche il Modric del Salento) sta sovrastando il nostro centrocampo.


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

Colpa di Giampaolo eh! Hanno fatto a mille il primo tempo e ora sono le solite amebe. Squadra senza ne capo ne coda, senza futuro


----------



## 6milan (20 Ottobre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque la Turca migliore in campo... mi fà strano dirlo ma finora è così



Il peggiore manco a dirlo è sempre lo stesso però


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

È tornato Giampaolo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Paquetà era invisibile..



va be mettiti gli occhiali allora. suso è invisibile...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

pioli è uno scarsone incredibile. 

rebic per kessie ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (20 Ottobre 2019)

Io fossi in loro inizierei a dichiarare che l'obiettivo è la salvezza. Altro che "dobbiamo essere competitivi per la champions"...


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Colpa di Giampaolo eh! Hanno fatto a mille il primo tempo e ora sono le solite amebe. Squadra senza ne capo ne coda, senza futuro



Ma davvero c'è gente che difende quel disastro di Giampaolo? incredibile


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Babacar va a cer farsi ripetutamente conti


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lapadula segnerà sicuramente


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

bravissima turca


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*Piatek 2-1*


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

grande kris, finalmente.


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

piatekkkkkkkkkkkkkk....genialata di Calhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Stavo scrivendo " oh con rebic senza kessie allora si vince"


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Piontek! dai Kris! Dai Piontek!


----------



## 7vinte (20 Ottobre 2019)

Gooooooll


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Questo è di calhanoglu anche....sempre criticato da me, ma oggi con Hernsndez unico degno


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

pum pum pum (grande assist del soldatino)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bravo Hakan


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

GOOOOOOOOLLLLL

Piateeeeeck!!!!

Ora niente scherzi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se non portiamo a casa manco queste partite iniziamo a sperare di salvarci perché a fine novembre avremo una classifica drammatica


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Calhanoglu ha fatto un'altra gran giocata. Stasera succede qualcosa!


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bravo hakan veramente


----------



## Lucocco 2 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Magari chalanoglu giocasse sempre così. Migliore partita da quando è al Milan


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pio pio pioooooo

Che giocata di Calhanoglu, oggi super


----------



## kYMERA (20 Ottobre 2019)

oddio la turca che tocco.


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Ottobre 2019)

Chala fenomenale! Finalmente! Migliore in campo


----------



## alcyppa (20 Ottobre 2019)

Rotfl ma che ha fatto la turca?

Ha rubato il talento di de bruyne come in space jam?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Gol di Piatek ma grande assisti del turco


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se contro la roma partiamo col cesso polacco per sto gol voglio l'esonero di pioli


----------



## King of the North (20 Ottobre 2019)

Partita da 9 in pagella per Hakan


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Senza paura peró adesso.

Giochiamola senza paura


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Giocasse sempre con questa grinta Calhanoglu.


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

2 terzi di gol a Calhanoglu...Piatek letale, se gli dai un pallone giocabile...Krunic entrato bene in campo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Quanto si vedono i limiti di personalitá in questi momenti!


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma si può soffrire così scontro il Lecce?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Se contro la roma partiamo col cesso polacco per sto gol voglio l'esonero di pioli



è l'unico che sa segnare però


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Soffriamo col Lecce nel finale e continuiamo sbagliare tantissimo


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Dimenticavo...Suso lento, inutile in avanti, deleterio in ripiegamento


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Se contro la roma partiamo col cesso polacco per sto gol voglio l'esonero di pioli


Mamma se sei pesante. Si è capito che odi Piatek, non c'è bisogno di scriverlo in ogni santissimo post.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Romagnoli si mette a spazzare e a seminare ansie


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo...Suso lento, inutile in avanti, deleterio in ripiegamento



uno scandalo. peggiora sempre più. oggi da 3


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Rebic, mah...

Si sapeva fosse robetta


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che classe Rebic


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Romagnoli si mette a spazzare e a seminare ansie



Da vero capitano


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Rebic un Borini più alto praticamente.


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso sempre in campo


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Il presidente ha proprio voglia di Milan.


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia si lamenta del recupero. Un vero cuor di leone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Madonna suso che brocco è diventato tutto sbaglia


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

*Calderoli 2-2*


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2019)

lol


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

se vabbè, ciao core, pure il gol della domenica


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Complimenti a pioli. 3 cambi sbagliati.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che vergogna.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non è possibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

donnarumma 6
theo 7,5
roma 6
musacchio 6
conti 4,5
kessie 6
biglia 5
paquetà 6,5
suso 3
calha 7,5
leao 6,5

krunic 6
piatek 6
rebic 5,5

pioli 3


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pioli andrebbe esonerato per non aver tolto Suso


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia è un cane


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Complimenti per il campo libero a Calderoni. Ma vaff.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Come con il Benevento il primo anno di Gattuso.

1 tiro e mezzo e 2 gol...


----------



## Anguus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non ci credo..


----------



## Hellscream (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ormai è meglio prenderla a ridere, dai


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Sugo e Biglia perchè non si sputano in faccia a vicenda?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso perde palla, la palla torna a SUso, la da a Biglia che la perde....attacco Lecce, palla che finisce ad un giocatore che dovrebbe essere marcato da Suso che pero cammina.
Boom. Eurogol.

Vabbe.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non si può...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Grazie Biglia


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia pessimo proprio.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Abbiamo sofferto a dx tutta la partita., o meglio tutto il secondo tempo.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Ottobre 2019)

eh vabbè, solito culo nostro


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

No vabbè dai... chiudiamo e programmiamo il 2020.

Non è cosa nostra


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

i danni che fa suso in questa squadra sono incalcolabili.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Ottobre 2019)

Il solito supergol dello sfigato di turno


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bene


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Biglia è un cane



E' una vergogna di giocatore.

Maradona si chiede sempre come abbia fatto a fare il regista dell'Argentina per così tanti anni. Ed è un vero mistero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

Partita buttata via da Suso e Biglia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque l’errore di base é aver pensato a gestire il risultato quando tra tempo regolare e recupero mancavano 17 minuti.

Avrebbero dovuto attaccare e ottenere il doppio vantaggio


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Basta Sugo, basta! Basta! Basta!


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> No vabbè dai... chiudiamo e programmiamo il 2020.
> 
> Non è cosa nostra


Bisogna capire se in Serie A. Adesso ci toccano un pò di partite dure...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso è il virus innestato da Berlusconi per debellare l AC MILAN


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

che disagio.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

ma tipo un delinquente che riempie di botte Suso non esiste a Milano?


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Partita buttata via da Suso e Biglia



Assolutamente. Una partita così pure Giampaolo te la faceva


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

Scaroni è andato via da vincente.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pioli 9 anni di fila che non vince la prima


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che vergogna, siamo da retrocessione!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma si sbriciolassero le caviglie Biglia e Suso, maledetti suini. Siamo comunque ridicoli, non si può pareggiare o vincere con un solo gol di scarto con sto Lecce, non si può...
Petriccione, Meccariello, Tabanelli, Tachsidis, Calderoni, Lucioni & co. ma andate tutti a ******


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso stasera penso abbia perso i gradi da titolare stasera se c’è giustizia.
Non si può tenere fuori uno tra Leao e Piatek (e Bonaventura quando sarà in forma) per quell’essere


----------



## 6milan (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma quando riusciremo a liberarci di suso


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta Sugo, basta! Basta! Basta!



tanto allo stadio neanche lo fischiano.

giusto così


----------



## 7vinte (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che vergogna, che schifo!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia deve andare fuori rosa. Subito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo tempo imbarazzante


----------



## Heaven (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sfortuna incredibile oggi, non me la sento di incolpare Pioli


----------



## Manue (20 Ottobre 2019)

Però ***** Diaz


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2019)

Belle partite di Biglia, Kessie e Suso.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Luciano e meccariello li ho avuti nella mia squadra in lega pro, suvvia e ridicolo pareggiare

PS. Abbiamo anche capito perché Rebic non gioca, boban vada in croazia a fare il dirigente, ne ha scelto uno...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque la B la rischiamo davvero secondo me.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Partita persa quando abbiamo tolto leao e paqueta.

Li siamo crollati.

Pioli esonero immediato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Buon esordio dell'interista che lascia in campo Suso e toglie il più forte e la perde per colpa di Suso e del suo amico Biglia, davvero ottimo bravo interista


----------



## King of the North (20 Ottobre 2019)

Il problema è uno solo, non si segna. Non si può dominare una partita per 70 minuti e stare 1:0. Col 2 a 0 la partita la chiudevamo nel primo tempo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso fa schifo, ma vogliamo parlare di Leao che ha sprecato di tutto? Tra l'altro, l'unica cosa buona di Suso stasera è stato metterlo in porta. Lì doveva segnare.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Partita persa quando abbiamo tolto leao e paqueta.
> 
> Li siamo crollati.
> 
> Pioli esonero immediato



Sono d’accordo, se Calhanoglu non inventa il 2-1 probabilmente avremmo anche perso


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Conti, Biglia e Suso non ci hanno permesso di vincere oggi

Oltre tutte le occasioni sprecate. Come si fa?


----------



## kYMERA (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Partita persa quando abbiamo tolto leao e paqueta.
> 
> Li siamo crollati.
> 
> Pioli esonero immediato



Ma anche no. 

Piatek segnato e Krunic ha giocato molto bene appena entrato.
Non capisco che partita hai visto dei due.


----------



## Zenos (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Partita persa quando abbiamo tolto leao e paqueta.
> 
> Li siamo crollati.
> 
> Pioli esonero immediato



Come ti diverti a trollare eh...


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pareggio prezioso per la salvezza


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Questa partita andava chiusa nel primo tempo, piatek ANDAVA MESSO SUBITO, leao dall'inizio è stato un errore per quanto mi riguarda imperdonabile

Per il resto secondo tempo orripilante come era con Giampaolo. Conti un folle, biglia imbarazzante, suso solito scempio, rebic un bidone


----------



## Konrad (20 Ottobre 2019)

Krunic può essere una buona alternativa in mezzo al campo. Suso e Biglia da debellare...
Per gennaio ci servono un attaccante esterno e un terzino destro titolari.


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Suso stasera penso abbia perso i gradi da titolare stasera se c’è giustizia.
> Non si può tenere fuori uno tra Leao e Piatek (e Bonaventura quando sarà in forma) per quell’essere



E chi metteresti? Quel paracarro di rebic?

Ma per favore...

Abbiamo perso per colpa dei cambi di pioli


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come ti diverti a trollare eh...



Son mesi che lo dico che lo fa apposta


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lo dicevo io che era meglio rimanere con Giampaolo. Mediocre per mediocre...


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ribadisco quanto detto in precedenza, peccato per i tre punti persi contro una diretta concorrente per la salvezza. Nelle prossime 5 partite faremo dai 0 ai 3 punti


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ormai non ci sono davvero più parole. E' una discesa agli inferi senza freni.

Io però mi stupisco dei tifosi e di chi si esalta dopo un primo tempo contro il Dulce de Lecce. Ma è possibile che non impari mai nulla? Boh.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che amarezza...non me la sento di colpevolizzare Pioli in ogni caso. Classico, prendiamo gol al primo tiro.
Arriva sempre il signor nessuno che fa il gol della vita a San Siro. Mi ricorda Valiani.


----------



## Lambro (20 Ottobre 2019)

biglia che sbaglia quel passaggio , conti che fa quel fallo di mani.
Ma ogni domenica c'è sempre qualcuno che fa una cavolata pazzesca, ma è possibile santiddio.

In piu' gli avversari sono tutti dei fenomeni che trovano l'angolino da 30 metri.

Annata MALEDETTA questa.

Noi 20 tiri loro 4, nel secondo tempo siamo calati troppo ma le occasioni le avevamo comunque create.

Credo che ci convenga metterci il cuore in pace, anche quest'anno.


----------



## Wetter (20 Ottobre 2019)

Sono sfiduciato,come al solito gli errori arrivano sempre dai soliti noti,Biglia in carenza di ossigeno dal 60esimo minuto,Conti oramai un ex giocatore e il grande Sugo.Un fenomeno,90 minuti completamente fuori dal gioco,un corpo estraneo che decide di regalare al 91esimo con una veronica delle sue la palla per il contropiede Leccese.
E questa era la partita più facile del ciclo,prevedo settimane buie,molto buie


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai non ci sono davvero più parole. E' una discesa agli inferi senza freni.
> 
> Io però mi stupisco dei tifosi e di chi si esalta dopo un primo tempo contro il Dulce de Lecce. Ma è possibile che non impari mai nulla? Boh.



Attenzione che tra un mese la classifica potrebbe essere davvero drammatica.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Finiremo per rimpiangere Gattuso, forse già siamo sul punto di farlo. Ogni anno sempre peggio...


----------



## varvez (20 Ottobre 2019)

Mi raccomando, in 80.000 alla prossima a San Siro.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo un misto di sfiga ed inettitudine. Non finisce più questo turbine di mediocrità nel quale siamo precipitati. Non finisce più


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questa partita andava chiusa nel primo tempo, piatek ANDAVA MESSO SUBITO, leao dall'inizio è stato un errore per quanto mi riguarda imperdonabile
> 
> Per il resto secondo tempo orripilante come era con Giampaolo. Conti un folle, biglia imbarazzante, suso solito scempio, rebic un bidone



Ma ahahaha 

Ma per cortesia

Come segnava piatek senza la magia d turco?

Ma sei serio?

La partita è crollata con l'aver tolto leao per il polacco... nonostante il gol.

Abbiamo dato al Lecce punti di riferimento e hanno iniziato a spingere.

Apritelo sto occhi invece di inveire con biglia e Suso.

L'ha pareggiata pioli sta partita


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che tra un mese la classifica potrebbe essere davvero drammatica.


E ce lo meriteremmo, oggi dovevamo stravincere. E mi aspettavo pure io una vittoria, ma ormai siamo campioni delle sorprese...in negativo.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Ottobre 2019)

Partita abbastanza sfortunata ai punti avremmo dovuto vincere. Il lecce si scansa solo con l inde e la jube


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Ottobre 2019)

Altro che champions... obiettivo 2020 2021 risalita in serie A


----------



## Kaw (20 Ottobre 2019)

Credo di aver smesso di seguire il Milan, ho guardato la partita senza alcune emozione.
Persino il gol subito al '92 non mi ha nemmeno troppo indispettito, perchè se guardiamo il secondo tempo è stato giocato in modo orribile, però c'è da dire che a noi la fortuna non ci **** manco di striscio eh...


----------



## RojoNero (20 Ottobre 2019)

vabbe pure la sfiga... quel cesso fa un gol che non farà mai più in vita sua! poi il presidente che se ne va prima... tanto che gli frega a soffrire sono i tifosi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Imbarazzo. Siamo anche sfigati, ma non va detto... comunque Suso non solo è un uomo in meno.. ma alla fine aiuta gli avversari.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E chi metteresti? Quel paracarro di rebic?
> 
> Ma per favore...
> 
> Abbiamo perso per colpa dei cambi di pioli



Non si può difendere Suso stasera, dai

Krunic non ha fatto male, Piateck ha segnato. L'abbiamo pareggiata per gli errori dei singoli e le occasioni buttate nel wc da Leao, Kessie ecc


----------



## kekkopot (20 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che tra un mese la classifica potrebbe essere davvero drammatica.



Se ci va bene a Novembre facciamo 3 punti


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo me se ci gira male, con una squadra non abituata a lottare per la salvezza; si può anche andare in b


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pioli ha le sue colpe oggi. Ma c'era da aspettarselo che abbiamo preso un mediocre. Quest'anno sfioreremo la retrocessione e l'anno prossimo la raggiungeremo, salvo miracoli che non arrivano se si mantiene lo status quo.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo me, se la prossima non si vince torna Giampaolo. Un trash epico, in ogni caso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Questa, visto il secondo gol del lecce, ha il sapore del benevento


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo me con Giampaolo avremmo giocato da schifo ma vinto


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se la prossima non si vince torna Giampaolo. Un trash epico, in ogni caso.



Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che Pioli mangi il panettone


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque io non mi capacito di suso... che imbarazzo


----------



## varvez (20 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo una squadra marcia. Si deve azzerare tutto, non c'è altra via d'uscita per evitare di continuare a sprofondare nella mediocrità.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che Pioli mangi il panettone


La prossima contro la Roma. Se si pareggia, ovviamente verrà considerato un risultato "eroico" e tanti elogi a scala a Pioli. Se si perde, c'è il rischio che già va via. Io non so più cosa sperare, onestamente...


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se non fai tanti errori e non perdi palloni stupidi è anche più difficile che ti facciano gli eurogol, la sfiga colpisce anche se te la cerchi eh


----------



## varvez (20 Ottobre 2019)

L'unica cosa che dobbiamo tifare è la costruzione dello stadio e conseguente vendita da parte di Elliot. 

Il resto a loro non interessa. 

E fino ad allora sarà sempre così, altroché "non avete idea delle ambizioni che hanno" (cit.).


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2019)

La juve ha già più del doppio dei punti 

Costacurta che dice che gli è piaciuto biglia che ha causato il gol

mi viene da piangere


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

L'impianto fallo di mano di Conti cambia la vita....suvvia che ***** fa li conti....
Poi hai dovuto cambiare anche i cambi, biglia sarebbe stato sostituito e non hai più potuto farlo...ecc..
Il lecce giocava solo su Conti, tra lui e Calabria siamo ogni settimana a fare gli stessi discorsi, fanno pena.
Poi a cc se i titolari di i 3 dello scorso anno, vuol dire che qualcosa quest'estate non ha funzionato


----------



## Wetter (20 Ottobre 2019)

La fascia destra è uno scempio senza fine,Calabria e Conti fanno a gara a chi fa la cag**ta più grossa ad ogni partita.
Suso è nullo,ma nonostante ciò gode della titolarità perenne.

Sono mesi che ripetiamo sempre le stesse cose e nessuno cerca qualche rimedio per arginare questi nostri grandissimi limiti.
Biglia è il male,ma giustamente invece di far giocare Bennacer (che ha sbagliato solamente la partita con la Fiorentina) il suo caro amichetto Pioli lo farà giocare sempre.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La fascia destra è uno scempio senza fine,Calabria e Conti fanno a gara a chi fa la cag**ta più grossa ad ogni partita.
> Suso è nullo,ma nonostante ciò gode della titolarità perenne.
> 
> Sono mesi che ripetiamo sempre le stesse cose e nessuno cerca qualche rimedio per arginare questi nostri grandissimi limiti.
> Biglia è il male,ma giustamente invece di far giocare Bennacer (che ha sbagliato solamente la partita con la Fiorentina) il suo caro amichetto Pioli lo farà giocare sempre.



Bennacer è come Rebic, è come Conti....come Calabria....quando giocherà rimpiangeremo Biglia e viceversa....non sono calciatori da milan, nessuno dei succitati.


----------



## Black (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che schifo. Neanche con il Lecce.

Suso e biglia decisivi nel finale per far segnare il Lecce. 
E c è pure chi difende suso. Zero gol e un assist in 2 mesi da titolare in attacco


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> La juve ha già più del doppio dei punti
> 
> Costacurta che dice che gli è piaciuto biglia che ha causato il gol
> 
> mi viene da piangere



Da Sky ci saranno solo complimenti perché pioli è amicone di tutti, peccato che farà la solita fine... esonerato. Io rimpiango Giampaolo


----------



## danjr (20 Ottobre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Bennacer è come Rebic, è come Conti....come Calabria....quando giocherà rimpiangeremo Biglia e viceversa....non sono calciatori da milan, nessuno dei succitati.



Rispetto a quei nomi rimpiango persino beloufa


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Ottobre 2019)

Suso peggiore in campo come al solito, il passaggio a Biglia alla fine è incomprensibile: metterla orizzontale da 20 metri davanti all'area con il Lecce che cerca il gol?? Certo Biglia cicca la palla, doveva spazzare


----------



## Wetter (20 Ottobre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Bennacer è come Rebic, è come Conti....come Calabria....quando giocherà rimpiangeremo Biglia e viceversa....non sono calciatori da milan, nessuno dei succitati.



Non sono d'accordo,a me Bennacer piace,è giovane,ha forza,corsa e visione di gioco.Non può far peggio di Biglia.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Ottobre 2019)

ehm quando c'è la prossima sosta? 

no per il nuovo allenatore intendo….


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se fai ridere gli ultimi 30 minuti i 60 minuti giocati benino contano poco, a meno che non fai 3, bisogna giocare concentrati per 90 minuti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Ottobre 2019)

come detto aspetto Caldara come ultima speranza 
la dietro siamo imbarazzanti.. crolliamo alle prime difficoltà 
Suso va bhe quest'anno non ha fatto ancora nulla.. anzi c danneggia 
Donnarumma compie un gesto x poi commettere errore subito dopo 
Hakan dite quello che volete ma finora gli unici punti che abbiamo sono solo grazie a lui 
quindi vedete che mediocrità... ? Piatek lo sapevo che segnava 
se capita di colpire indisturbato lo fa.. mentre Leao buon giocatore ma è ancora acerbo

su Biglia non mi dispero.. tanto tra un po si fa male 
cmq i Mister dovrebbero capire che dopo 60 minuti deve essere sostituito 
tutti i vecchietti vengono gestiti.. perché Biglia no?


----------



## David Drills (20 Ottobre 2019)

Ma il preparatore di questa squadra chi è? Cambia in funzione dell'allenatore o è sempre lo stesso? Perchè qui il problema grave è la totale assenza di autonomia di almeno mezza rosa.


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se non fai tanti errori e non perdi palloni stupidi è anche più difficile che ti facciano gli eurogol, la sfiga colpisce anche se te la cerchi eh



Ecco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma tipo un delinquente che riempie di botte Suso non esiste a Milano?



basta un ragazzino di 13 anni


----------



## R41D3N (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non mi do pace, questi tre punti erano ossigeno puro per la classifica e fondamentali per dare tranquillità all'ambiente. Inizio di stagione veramente disastroso. Tra un mese saremo verosimilmente in piena zona retrocessione, non che adesso sia diversa la situazione. Non ce lo vedo proprio il Milan fare punti con Roma, Juve e Napoli. Prepariamoci alle solite umiliazioni a cui ci hanno ben abituato questi iNDEGNi interpreti.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia fino al 70 uno dei migliori, poi andava sostituito e non si e potuto farlo


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basta un ragazzino di 13 anni


Si ma rebic lo avete visto?
Lo capite perché gioca suso?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Si ma rebic lo avete visto?
> Lo capite perché gioca suso?



Ma mettere il turco a destra, Leao a sinistra e Piatek al centro? Per me è una soluzione da provare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> biglia che sbaglia quel passaggio , conti che fa quel fallo di mani.
> Ma ogni domenica c'è sempre qualcuno che fa una cavolata pazzesca, ma è possibile santiddio.
> 
> In piu' gli avversari sono tutti dei fenomeni che trovano l'angolino da 30 metri.
> ...



non è QUALCUNO.

sono sempre i soliti


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma mettere il turco a destra, Leao a sinistra e Piatek al centro? Per me è una soluzione da provare.



Si può essere, non sono sicuro più di nulla con questa squadra, sembra maledetta...boh


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

Chi vuole Piatek per leao di sto sport davvero ha capito gran poco.

Ma dico, Leao nel primo tempo si è creato almeno 4 tiri in porta.

A Piatek se non gli mettono 3 palle nitide a partita, col cavolo segna un gol!! E vorrei ricordarvi che razza di gol si è mangiato solo qualche settimana fa.

Noi abbiamo bisogno di uno come Leao.. Purtroppo è acerbo, ma meglio lui che il polacco... 

Con Leao l'attacco gira TUTTO... Con Piatek devi sperare che vada a segno LUI pechè gli altri col cavolo che segnano se non con tiri da fuori!

Dopotutto i migliori 45 minuti degli ultimi 5 anni li ho visti con leao in campo.


Contro la ROma se mettiamo il cesso polacco dall'inizio possiamo pure andare a cena con moglie figli e compagnia bella, perchè proprio contro la ROma i contropiedi e la velocità serviranno come il pane.

Piatek se serve, serve proprio quando è disperata...

Sto cesso di giocatore ci causerà non so quanti problemi... MAledetto Leonardo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> come detto aspetto Caldara come ultima speranza
> la dietro siamo imbarazzanti.. crolliamo alle prime difficoltà
> Suso va bhe quest'anno non ha fatto ancora nulla.. anzi c danneggia
> Donnarumma compie un gesto x poi commettere errore subito dopo
> ...



la turca è la 1a partita decente dopo 2 anni e mezzo


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Si ma rebic lo avete visto?
> Lo capite perché gioca suso?



no


----------



## Wetter (20 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque va detto che oggi Theo e il turco hanno fatto una grande partita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se perdiamo all'Olimpico secondo me la Serie B non ce la leva nessuno quest'anno, e forse è la cosa che ci serve. Sarebbe una bella bomba atomica che spazzerebbe via il letame che si è incrostato su sta società.


----------



## BELOUFA (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no


E allora non hai visto rebic....


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no



Bene allora prova a fare quello che non sta facendo il tuo avatar


----------



## David Drills (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Chi vuole Piatek per leao di sto sport davvero ha capito gran poco.
> 
> Ma dico, Leao nel primo tempo si è creato almeno 4 tiri in porta.
> 
> ...


Allora se la funzione di un attaccante è tirare VERSO lo specchio della porta, Leao stasera è+ da 7. Se invece è segnare, e carissimo Sipno la funzione di un attaccante è proprio quella (o al più fare l'attaccante di manovra), Leao è da 4. Ha i piedi di Niang.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non c'è fine al peggio.

Non c'è giocatore e non c'è dirigente in questo Milan che mi dia fiducia.
Un branco di smidollati in balía del caso.


----------



## David Drills (20 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è QUALCUNO.
> 
> sono sempre i soliti



Gli errori tecnici individuali che portano gol per gli avversari sono sempre e solo di:

Musacchio
Calabria
Conti
Biglia


----------



## gabri65 (20 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Chi vuole Piatek per leao di sto sport davvero ha capito gran poco.
> 
> Ma dico, Leao nel primo tempo si è creato almeno 4 tiri in porta.
> 
> ...



Difendi Suso e offendi Leonardo.

Adesso stai passando i limiti.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2019)

Non l'ho vista comunque, posso immaginare lo schifo comunque, la curva ha contestato durante o a fine partita?


----------



## sipno (20 Ottobre 2019)

.
[MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION] basta


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> E allora non hai visto rebic....



no ma ho visto suso. peggio di un morto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Bene allora prova a fare quello che non sta facendo il tuo avatar



pessima battuta. davvero di cattivo gusto. forse non sai neanche chi è e cosa rappresenta, il mio avatar


----------



## Goro (21 Ottobre 2019)

Nessuna rabbia o tristezza oggi, c'è poco da dire, ormai tutti stanno passeggiando su questo cadavere e dobbiamo anche aspettare che lo facciano tutti


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo all'Olimpico secondo me la Serie B non ce la leva nessuno quest'anno, e forse è la cosa che ci serve. Sarebbe una bella bomba atomica che spazzerebbe via il letame che si è incrostato su sta società.


La serie B è l'unica opzione per rivedere il Milan tra le prime in classifica


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo all'Olimpico secondo me la Serie B non ce la leva nessuno quest'anno, e forse è la cosa che ci serve. Sarebbe una bella bomba atomica che spazzerebbe via il letame che si è incrostato su sta società.



La serie B sarebbe la pietra tombale.. Non scherziamo, se andiamo giù è la volta buona che diventiamo una vera provinciale e perdiamo ogni appeal.. Sperare in un magnate che ci peschi dalla b è dura.. Noi non abbiamo gli Agnelli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La serie B sarebbe la pietra tombale.. Non scherziamo, se andiamo giù è la volta buona che diventiamo una vera provinciale e perdiamo ogni appeal.. Sperare in un magnate che ci peschi dalla b è dura.. Noi non abbiamo gli Agnelli



E invece per me è l'unica via d'uscita, verrebbe tutto raso al suolo e questi mezzi cessi in rosa andrebbero tutti via, inclusi anche questi dirigenti incapaci.
Non credo che questi pagliacci vorranno 1 miliardo di euro con un Milan in Serie B e svalutatissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E invece per me è l'unica via d'uscita, verrebbe tutto raso al suolo e questi mezzi cessi in rosa andrebbero tutti via, inclusi anche questi dirigenti incapaci.
> Non credo che questi pagliacci vorranno 1 miliardo di euro con un Milan in Serie B e svalutatissimo.



ed ecco che arriverà il cavaliere a salvarci...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2019)

Stesso 2-2 del Milan campione d'Italia col neo arrivato Sheva.


----------

